# 4CTF now the top-selling superhero product at RPGNow



## Morrus (Aug 1, 2002)

4CTF has just pulled into the number-one position out of the various superhero products available at RPGNow - in just 4 days!  That puts it at #20 of all PDF products available there.  Woohoo!  

Pretty good going for a niche portion of a niche market which is already over-saturated, don't you think?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2002)

And, in addition, Tuerny's 5/5 review has just put the book into the D20 System Top 20!

http://www.enworld.org/top20.asp


----------



## drowdude (Aug 2, 2002)

You guys should set up a seperate forum for 4CTF I think... I imagine it will be generating alot of interest/posts for a long time. Especially with the new supplements and such on the horizon.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2002)

I will if people still talk about it after the initial buzz has died off.  As you say, the supplements should help with that!


----------



## FullTinCan (Aug 2, 2002)

#19 @ RPGNow.

I keep thinking over this product, and it is truly wonderful.  I am going to try to get together a group of people for a heroic game.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 2, 2002)

FullTinCan said:
			
		

> *#19 @ RPGNow.
> 
> I keep thinking over this product, and it is truly wonderful.  I am going to try to get together a group of people for a heroic game. *




It's wonderful. Get together your players, you won't regret it!
My campaign  began last Saturday with a pre-release version that Morrus sent me (thanks again, Morrus). If you want to read some details about how it began and the stats of the PCs, I've  a Story Hour here:

Golden Apple Rescue Squad

Please, if you can, go there and drop a comment


----------

